# Sig Sauer P320 Xcompact Spectre



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Sweet looking pistol right here. Anyone have any range time with any of the Spectre pistols from Sig?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't, but it looks to have all the modern "update" kinda things people are looking for these days.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

No, but I've got three P320's. They work and have nice triggers and the M17 variant is used by the US military. They're certainly accurate enough for the vast majority of gun owners. There are God only knows how many grip module options available for them. I ended up using Sig's all aluminum AXG grip frames. The gun on the right is a 40 the other two are 9's. Sig did a really nice job on those aluminum grip modules. They give the gun an entirely different feel. I like the removable grip panels. They're machined so that the panels are counter sunk into the frame. This way the overall width is similar to their polymer frames. Sig's polymer grip frames although they're ergonomic have kind of a cheap feel to them. Unlike HK's VP series.

They've improved the feel with their X frame grip modules. Wilson's are even better. But when it comes to polymer framed guns nobody beats HK. There really is a difference when you pick up and handle an HK. You feel like you're holding something that's indestructible instead of a cheap plastic toy. That's not to say that the P320's aren't great guns. I really like mine even with their polymer grip modules.

I haven't seen a Spectre version as of yet. I think that they just came out with them? It will probably be awhile before they're on dealers shelves. Especially during these times of panic gun and ammo buying. That's a pretty nice looking slide though. I'm not so sure about the distressed look? That's a matter of personal taste. But I imagine that they'll come out with different finishes along with selling complete slide assemblies as they do for their other series of guns.

Another thing worth mentioning is if the senile old fool that's occupying the Oval Office get's his way regarding so called ghost gun legislation. Who knows what the future will be for the aftermarket parts industry? Will they only outlaw 80% receiver kits or will they outlaw replacement and aftermarket parts altogether? I wouldn't put it past them then to try and do both. Whether they succeed or not is an open question. 


















Sig P320 .40 right after I bought it.









With Wilson grip module polished slide flats and Agency Arms trigger.









P320 V Tac with X Frame grip module.


----------

